# Coils not lasting



## Homer (7/3/18)

I’ve been burning through Vaporesso NRG coils in about two days lately. Theyused to last about two weeks. I changed to SMOK but they’re no better. All coils are used in a Vaporesso Revenger X. Vapeshop in Cape Town informed me they have had a lot of complaints about coils not lasting. Has anybody else had the same problem? Any advice? It seems like they produced a bad batch of coils.


----------



## Clouds4Days (7/3/18)

Homer said:


> I’ve been burning through Vaporesso NRG coils in about two days lately. Theyused to last about two weeks. I changed to SMOK but they’re no better. All coils are used in a Vaporesso Revenger X. Vapeshop in Cape Town informed me they have had a lot of complaints about coils not lasting. Has anybody else had the same problem? Any advice? It seems like they produced a bad batch of coils.



Are you vaping the same juice as you usually do?
Juice that is darker or that has alot of sweetner tends to destroy coils at a more rapid pace.

Also priming the cotton in the coil properly can make a big diffrence in coil life, let a new coil sit in a tank filled with juice for about 10mins and then take a few drags without firing the mod.

Then drop wattage eg- you vape at 40W, drop to about 10W and take a few drags firing mod at 10w then up to 20W and take a couple more drags then repeat at 30W again until you reach your usual vaping wattage.

If you vaping at low wattage like 20W then go up in increamemts of 5 starting at 5W .

If you been using the same juice as always and priming your coils properly then you may have a bad batch.

Hope this helps.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Spyro (7/3/18)

Or there's the conspiracy theory that companies reduce the quality of coils over time to make you upgrade...*Cough, Apple, cough*

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Slick (7/3/18)

Homer said:


> I’ve been burning through Vaporesso NRG coils in about two days lately. Theyused to last about two weeks. I changed to SMOK but they’re no better. All coils are used in a Vaporesso Revenger X. Vapeshop in Cape Town informed me they have had a lot of complaints about coils not lasting. Has anybody else had the same problem? Any advice? It seems like they produced a bad batch of coils.


Welcome to the club,switch to RTA's

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (8/3/18)

the last person that asked this question found some gunk in the bottom of his Atty so start there and we can take it from there.otherwise try a different resistance coil and we can take it from there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Homer (8/3/18)

Thanks for the replies and advice.

I always soak a new coil for at least 30 minutes before I start vaping. I have not changed the recipe for my liquid. The same liquid, same mod and atomizer, same vaping habits and one day the coils just don't last.

The SMOK and Vaporesso coils both fit in the Revenger. I'm wondering if they don't come out of the same factory. That could definitely then be a bad batch.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## franshorn (8/3/18)

Yip I also found the same. I tried the Gt4 coil, and that lasted like a day. 
I prefer the GT8 coil. What I do is poke 2 holes (Top and bottom) of each of the 4 wicking holes on the coil and it seems to have helped. 

I use my Revenger in CCW mode, with a ramp up from about 45w to 65 back down to 45w. I did a coil change on Sunday and its still holding up * touch wood*

Smok coils also a bit of a hit and miss. 

I just received some of the CCell ceramic coils yesterday, which I will test out as soon as this one decides to burn out. 

I also mix my own juice, so know exactly what's in it. Average about 20ml's a day.


----------



## Silver (8/3/18)

Homer said:


> I’ve been burning through Vaporesso NRG coils in about two days lately. Theyused to last about two weeks. I changed to SMOK but they’re no better. All coils are used in a Vaporesso Revenger X. Vapeshop in Cape Town informed me they have had a lot of complaints about coils not lasting. Has anybody else had the same problem? Any advice? It seems like they produced a bad batch of coils.



Hi @Homer

I cant advise you on these specific coils, but i can imagine the frustration and also had such frustrations a while ago when i was using commercial coils.

Across many of the different brands of coils I would find inconsistencies. Sometimes a coil would last much longer than expected, sometimes far less - and then also the occasional "dud" coil. Its so frustrating. Just when you think youve figured it out, you get surprised. I think it has to do with the way they are manufactured and they are not all equal.

Have been using mainly rebuildable setups for a long time now and I like it how its more consistent for me. I know how long each coil and wick will last depending on the juice and power for my adv vapes.

Perhaps try a different batch from a different supplier. But to me the commercial coils can carry a bit of risk that they can be duds or underperformers. Its a real pity because newer vapers can get a bad impression of vaping if their coils dont work properly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Baker (8/3/18)

Homer said:


> I’ve been burning through Vaporesso NRG coils in about two days lately. Theyused to last about two weeks. I changed to SMOK but they’re no better. All coils are used in a Vaporesso Revenger X. Vapeshop in Cape Town informed me they have had a lot of complaints about coils not lasting. Has anybody else had the same problem? Any advice? It seems like they produced a bad batch of coils.



If you'd like to stick to sub ohm tanks I'd suggest getting a Uwell Crown 3. The coils last at least a month and the flavor is better. I've been through at least a dozen coils without any problems. Bought the latest batch last week. 

If u don't mind the smaller juice capacity, get the Crown 3 mini. The flavor is even better.

Lastly, if you get the Crown, get the 0.4ohm kanthal coils, they need much less wattage than the 0.25 and 0.5 stainless steel coils. It's a little harder to find because it was released later. I got some at Vape Cartel in Plumstead.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Oceanic Vapes (8/3/18)

Try always push between 3.7v - 4.2v, on single wire coils, if you using double wire coils like Clapton you can push slightly more


----------



## franshorn (8/3/18)

Oceanic Vapes said:


> Try always push between 3.7v - 4.2v, on single wire coils, if you using double wire coils like Clapton you can push slightly more


Does this apply to RTA/RDA's or Commercial attys aswell?


----------



## Oceanic Vapes (8/3/18)

franshorn said:


> Does this apply to RTA/RDA's or Commercial attys aswell?


Any atty, comes down to ohms law

Sent from my STV100-4 using Tapatalk


----------



## franshorn (8/3/18)

Oceanic Vapes said:


> Any atty, comes down to ohms law
> 
> Sent from my STV100-4 using Tapatalk



So in that case, I should be firing the GT8 coils in my revenger between 91 and 117 watts. will give it a try, even though the coil states 50-110w but best is 60-80...


----------



## Oceanic Vapes (8/3/18)

franshorn said:


> So in that case, I should be firing the GT8 coils in my revenger between 91 and 117 watts. will give it a try, even though the coil states 50-110w but best is 60-80...


Use ohms law, check how many ohms your coils register at, then you can work out what watts you should be pushing 

Sent from my STV100-4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Captain Chaos (8/3/18)

I've been using a Smok TF-V8 Q4 coil in my OBS tank for almost 2 months now. Still going strong at 80 watts. 
Outlasting the OBS coils by a country mile.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

